# Lepto in Ontario



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm looking for particular feedback from those who live in Southern Ontario, NY State, Michigan.

With all these posts, I feel like a worried parent... but I guess the dogs health is worth some of my time.

I had both at the vet today as I was getting the new guy chipped and the female was due for a heartworm test.

The vet suggested bordetella and lepto shots. I knew that she doesn't need BT, because I don't board her, but I wasn't familiar w/ lepto... I only remember reading that vaccination protocol from Dr. Jean Dodd. I quickly looked it up on my phone while we were waiting and declined for now.

We go back in a couple weeks to get the pups next set, so I have some time to consider.

I've been reading there has been a resurgence of Lepto in the last few years. Although I don't know what the rates are, when I asked the vet, she said she saw 10 cases in Newmarket (just north of Toronto) last year... I go there on occasion as I have family there. But my main concern is our house, where we have raccoons, skunks, and bunny's frequenting our backyard.

We do take the dogs to trails and hike with them, they do swim at the beaches and at the family cottage (Haliburton area)... etc.

Just looking for thoughts on what to do. I feel like there is so much miscommunication/misinformation... that somebody like me, doesn't really know where to turn. On one hand our vet says vaccinate, but on the other, people on these forums say not to vaccinate. Our vet says don't feed raw (she recommended Royal Canin... which I've read is a crap food - 2 stars on Dog Food Analysis)... 

I take everything (vaccination recommendation and food recommendation) with a bit of a grain of salt... and piece it together to make a more informed decision.

So looking for some suggestions as to what people located around me are doing with their dogs, and if they happen to know what the incidents are of Lepto.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Im in MI Ryan....I move every couple a years. What I did was call emergency vets and asked if they have had any confirmed cases of lepto in the last year or so. None did. So I did not get it. That could be an option


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Apparently it's around here... so I'm not sure. It's kinda like parvo... you see it, but not very often... so I'm not sure what to do.

Our vet, which I'm not overly thrilled with, BUT I only see them as needed, recommends things... or I should say the vet tech recommends things... like today, the bordetella... why would I need this if I don't board the dog or take the dog to populated dog areas? I kinda wish they would ask the simple questions before "recommending" something...

Looks like I may be looking for a new vet... and it's this attitude that really makes me question what I should or should not get for the dogs. Especially when, from what I understand, they receive a lunch seminar on dog food and then tell me I'm wrong for wanting to feed raw or a raw equivalent such as The Honest Kitchen...

Ack... so frustrating, because all I want is a straight answer so I can make the decision for the dogs. I'm not huge into vacs for myself - got the flu shot once, and got sick... never got it again, and I NEVER get sick... aside from the flu shot, I haven't had as much as a severe cold in over 20 years. But that's just me.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I live in Southern Ontario and I vaccinate for lepto with my dogs. They run the same trails that wild critters do - foxes, coyotes, *****, bunnies, skunks, possums - and I would rather risk potential side effects of the vaccine over the disease. I try to keep vaccines as minimal as possible, but I do vaccinate.


----------



## Jen Henriksen (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm taking Riley in tomorrow and will ask my vet the same questions (especially about Lepto) and will let you know what he says so you can compare.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

you might as well get it- i've seen more than one dog come in with lepto- and it's not fun... humans can contract it through their animal's urine as well.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks... but that's kinda the question... how many is more? From my understanding there were only a few hundred last year in Ontario... so it's kinda damned if you do, damed if you don't.


----------

